# Dragonfly with dew drops



## mooimeisie (Aug 18, 2009)

This dragonfly was asleep in the early morning in the fog.  The fog or dew drops collected on his wings.


----------



## leighthal (Aug 18, 2009)

Thats really neat. It looks like a jewelery pin.


----------



## Jeffro (Aug 19, 2009)

really cool but if you had not told me I never would have know what it was.  Which is a good thing sometimes!


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 19, 2009)

That is very good capture - the dew drops make the image.  I would have like to see a bit more DOF so that the wings are all in focus


----------



## mooimeisie (Aug 19, 2009)

DigitalScape said:


> That is very good capture - the dew drops make the image. I would have like to see a bit more DOF so that the wings are all in focus


 
More DOF, you and me both.  Why I was shooting with f/4, I have no idea.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 19, 2009)

leighthal said:


> Thats really neat. It looks like a jewelery pin.


 

+2


----------



## Wolverinepwnes (Nov 29, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## mooimeisie (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## pbelarge (Feb 21, 2010)

Imagine how small those drops of water actually are. Nice shot, I know around here the dragon flys will not sit long for pictures.


----------



## USM IS (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a weakness for dragonflies, but they hate me.........never sit around here.........MIke


----------



## mooimeisie (Feb 22, 2010)

This was taken very, very early on a cooler, foggy morning.  I don't think he was awake yet and didn't fly away.  I've also never been able to get one during the day.


----------



## sojourn (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, dragonflies are difficult to capture. The only ones I've been able to get are early in the morning.

Your image is super. Imagine how difficult it must have been to fly away with all that 'baggage' on its wings!


----------



## Mulewings~ (Feb 26, 2010)

Nicely done, I've only gotten one shot or two of dragonflies or damselflies.
A difficult shot at best.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 26, 2010)

That lens has alot of colored fringing, pping it out would be beneficial.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow. Nice shot!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Caffler (Feb 28, 2010)

I like that a lot.
shame there wasn't more depth of field, but as someone else said, softness and mystery can be good as well sometimes...


----------



## emmasgraphics (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome photo i love dragonfly's in fact that is what i use for my logo,
Welcome


----------



## Kethaneni (Mar 4, 2010)

Wonderful shot! :thumbup::thumbup:. since the dragonfly was asleep you should have used ur tripod and used a higher f number.


----------

